# Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

I posted a while back an idea to create a martial talk boxing tournament, where people nominate their favorite boxers, and then people vote tournament-wise on who is the greatest. (Original thread is here: Martial Talk Boxing Tournament ). 

A link to the bracket is at the bottom of this, and every couple of days I will post a poll for the next match up, which you can click and vote on. It's not based on weight classes, so obviously some people wouldn't be able to beat another due to that (Roberto Duran would probably have difficulty in a match against Nikolai Valuev for instance), so don't go solely based on that. Vote for who you think is the greatest, the best boxer, or just your favorite if you want, and please feel free to comment on here! I'm really excited that people are interested, since I feel like it could generate a lot of interesting discussions.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is the overall bracket (seeding was totally random) 

http://challonge.com/martialtalkboxing


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

And this is the first poll. 

Have your say: Sugar Ray Leonard Vs Robert Duran


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Aug 18, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Here is the overall bracket (seeding was totally random)
> 
> http://challonge.com/martialtalkboxing



where in the bracket is Oscar De La Hoya..??


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

ks - learning to fly said:


> where in the bracket is Oscar De La Hoya..??


Nobody in the initial thread nominated him lol. Just updated it to include him, as he is definitely a contender.

If anyone else has someone they want included let me know and I will add them.


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh, I'm a little bummed.   I picked a bunch of giant slayers, but if it's not random, I think my guys are in trouble!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Steve said:


> Oh, I'm a little bummed.   I picked a bunch of giant slayers, but if it's not random, I think my guys are in trouble!


Unfortunately you have excels randomization to thank for that. The numbers for the seeds mean nothing...otherwise tyson would be a lot lower and ali would be a lot higher.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Steve said:


> Oh, I'm a little bummed.   I picked a bunch of giant slayers, but if it's not random, I think my guys are in trouble!


Just looked at who you picked and who they're up against. Sorry.


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2016)

Just got back from a nice party. I'm all....you know. I'll have to wait until the morn.


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2016)

Are we to just vote? Or can we offer opinion and analysis of the various matches as they are presented?
I'm good either way.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Buka said:


> Are we to just vote? Or can we offer opinion and analysis of the various matches as they are presented?
> I'm good either way.


The votes the main thing, but discussion and analysis always makes these things more interesting


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 20, 2016)

Sugar Ray Leonard won the first match 4-3. Next match is Nikolai Valuev vs. Sugar Ray Robinson. Click on the below link to vote.

Have your say: Nikolai Valuev vs. Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmm, I;m guessing with the amount of posts this weekend, this fell off the main page. Either that, or this tournament is ending very early.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 22, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Hmm, I;m guessing with the amount of posts this weekend, this fell off the main page. Either that, or this tournament is ending very early.


I'm interested. Didn't see this thread today until now.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 22, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard won the first match 4-3.


How do I collect my winnings? I calculated my share to be $500.


----------



## Buka (Aug 22, 2016)

Toughest thing is when in their respective careers are they fighting. So I'm just imagining them at their peak, their best.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 22, 2016)

Buka said:


> Toughest thing is when in their respective careers are they fighting. So I'm just imagining them at their peak, their best.


That's what I'm doing as well. Some did not age well, so it's unfair to me to compare at those points.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 23, 2016)

Smokin Joe Frazier should be in this.


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Smokin Joe Frazier should be in this.



Yes, he should.

My favorite boxing pic. Shows the loneliness of a fighter.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 23, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Smokin Joe Frazier should be in this.


Wow, I can't believe I forgot him. Ill see if I can add him in later tonight without messing up the people who have already gone.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 23, 2016)

Just added him.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 23, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Just added him.


Thanks. I intended to add him to my list but he ducked


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2016)

Sugar Ray Robinson won 4-1. Going to post the next one in a different thread, since this one is getting too cluttered for me.


----------

